# 13Fishing Concept E



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

So guys im in a dilemma, i got 2 shimano metanium xg models and was thinking bout returning one of my reels and getting one of these new reels. The specs on the concept e are pretty awesome. Can any of yall shed some more light on this?

http://www.tackletour.com/preview13fishingconceptreels.html

how many of yall would keep the metanium for brand name wise and how many would make the switch???


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I've handled a couple of these at the fishing show but they wouldn't let me take it apart lol.... I asked :\ . Anyhoo, From what I could tell it looks like a Pure Fishing product. Same company that owns Abu, Penn, makes most of the BPS branded reels, and so on. If that's the case it's probably pretty similar to the Revo and new Lew's on the inside; but like I said I haven't taken one apart yet. If someone wants to send one in for a cleaning I'd be more than happy to comp it (just cover the return shipping) and write a little review because these have caught my eye also.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure where you are located abh but hook spit in league city carries those reels in stock. You can go put your hands on them. They felt nice to me when I looked at them at the fishing show. There was a reel repair guy there that tooky a looky and said they looked to be made well.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I handled one at the fishing show, seen the sticker Made in Korea... ask the guy if it was made at the same place the Revos/BPS/Lews are made??? he smiled and went into saying that all reels are going to be made there soon and then about how great his reel is. 
They are nice looking reels, but to me feel just like my Revo.

I have a Metanium and would not give it up even for the highest end Revo/Lews.
If I was going to give one up it would be to another JDM reel.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks guys ...i think i will stay with the metanium. cant really beat brand loyalty and the new technology in the metanium. platinum service plan as well. just really intrigued with those reels. i know hookspit got them but the concept e is not in stock. ill make a strol on over and handle one just to kill the curiousity.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Ive torn a couple of the Metaniums apart and I was very mpressed with how the internals were. Smooth as silk, I'd have to slap ya if ya traded it in..lol


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Ive torn a couple of the Metaniums apart and I was very mpressed with how the internals were. Smooth as silk, I'd have to slap ya if ya traded it in..lol


Think you would have to slap him hard Dipsay...........REEL hard :biggrin:


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lol ok ok I'll keep them. 


Sent from my on the go device


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

MattK said:


> I've handled a couple of these at the fishing show but they wouldn't let me take it apart lol.... I asked :\ . Anyhoo, From what I could tell it looks like a Pure Fishing product. Same company that owns Abu, Penn, makes most of the BPS branded reels, and so on. If that's the case it's probably pretty similar to the Revo and new Lew's on the inside; but like I said I haven't taken one apart yet. If someone wants to send one in for a cleaning I'd be more than happy to comp it (just cover the return shipping) and write a little review because these have caught my eye also.


U are correct. It's a Pure fishing product. Just like Abu and Lews, it has some fans and very sweet fresh out of the box but in the long run ... cannot compare to the Met.


----------



## Bassackwards (Apr 21, 2014)

MattK said:


> I've handled a couple of these at the fishing show but they wouldn't let me take it apart lol.... I asked :\ . Anyhoo, From what I could tell it looks like a Pure Fishing product. Same company that owns Abu, Penn, makes most of the BPS branded reels, and so on. If that's the case it's probably pretty similar to the Revo and new Lew's on the inside; but like I said I haven't taken one apart yet. If someone wants to send one in for a cleaning I'd be more than happy to comp it (just cover the return shipping) and write a little review because these have caught my eye also.


Having known the owner personally as well as having used the products, I would say that the products are 100% not cut from the same cloth. Anyone who is willing to look into it and open up the reel will notice the difference, from the bearings to the drag it is just a better product than either of those. Bottom line is put the reel in your own hand and make your own assessment about it if you really want to get the best product for you.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bassackwards said:


> Having known the owner personally as well as having used the products, I would say that the products are 100% not cut from the same cloth. Anyone who is willing to look into it and open up the reel will notice the difference, from the bearings to the drag it is just a better product than either of those. Bottom line is put the reel in your own hand and make your own assessment about it if you really want to get the best product for you.


Well, the Lew's, Revo's, Pflueger's, and BPS reels are not 100% identical either.... only about 90%. I don't feel that the new Revo's are bad reels, we actually recommended them along with Shimano's (except G series). Pure Fishing has made a lot of improvements to increase the durability since the generation 1's. Since you know the owner tell him to send me one to take apart and I'll send it back to him


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks to me like pure fishing has some new products to pick from in there "build a reel" catalog.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> Well, the Lew's, Revo's, Pflueger's, and BPS reels are not 100% identical either.... only about 90%. I don't feel that the new Revo's are bad reels, we actually recommended them along with Shimano's (except G series). Pure Fishing has made a lot of improvements to increase the durability since the generation 1's. Since you know the owner tell him to send me one to take apart and I'll send it back to him


 Right!?


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I personally know few guys who are big fans of Lew's and Abu. They brag how smooth and good their reels are compared to Shimano. After 1-2 years of fishing, their tone is not the same anymore :wink:
I tell them wait until they put those reels up for trade or sale, they will see what the reel winner is ...


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks guys ...ive decided to keep the xg's


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Good decision ! Saved you from Dipsay's physical assault


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Zimbass said:


> Good decision ! Saved you from Dipsay's physical assault


 LMAO!!! :brew2: Good call bro on keeping the reel, I'm just jealous cuz I dont have one! Hahahahha!


----------



## Bassackwards (Apr 21, 2014)

MattK said:


> Well, the Lew's, Revo's, Pflueger's, and BPS reels are not 100% identical either.... only about 90%. I don't feel that the new Revo's are bad reels, we actually recommended them along with Shimano's (except G series). Pure Fishing has made a lot of improvements to increase the durability since the generation 1's. Since you know the owner tell him to send me one to take apart and I'll send it back to him


Speaking with my friend at the company, he would be willing to send you one, on the grounds that you post an honest personal review on this forum after having taken it apart and tested it. PM me if your interested.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I always give my honest opinion.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you received the reel yet and if so what is your opinion?

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I contacted Bassackwards about the offer but never heard anything back from him. I don't expect anything to materialize from this. I guess I'll just have to wait until one comes in the shop.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Matt


----------

